# Blazers acquire SF James Jones for NY trade exception + $$ (merged)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*James Jones a Blazer*

So Francis is still around.

We picked up a trade exception from New York and sent it to the Suns in the Rudy Fernandez trade.

Francis
Frye
3m trade exception

To Portland for:

Randolph
Jones
Dickau

____

3m trade exception
Cash

to Phoenix for:

Rudy Fernandez
James Jones


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*

We picked up a trade exception from New York and sent it to the Suns in the Rudy Fernandez trade.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*

Huh? What are you talking about?


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*

Yeah. Who? Wha? We got James Jones?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Talkhard said:


> Huh? What are you talking about?


I concluded from KP's comments that since the NYC trade had to go through still, Francis was on the way out already.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*

James Jones is a ver good 3 point shooter. not a bad pickup IMO. Not that it makes up for the Zach trade but I think he fills a role we need.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*

http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/j/jonesja02.html


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*

linkage? ugh we don't need any more damn players!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*

Might Portland use their MLE on a starting-level SF?


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Samuel said:


> Might Portland use their MLE on a starting-level SF?


Desmond Mason is out there. Not a huge fan of his but he does have roots here and wouldnt be a bad pickup for the minimum MLE.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Spoolie Gee said:


> James Jones is a ver good 3 point shooter. not a bad pickup IMO. Not that it makes up for the Zach trade but I think he fills a role we need.



Very good? Eh. He's very inconsistent and has confidence problems. Watching him shoot, was like pulling teeth. And when he did shoot and make a 3, you'd realize he had his foot on the line and it'd count as a 2. Drove me nuts. He can play some pretty good defense though.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Dissonance19 said:


> Very good? Eh. He's very inconsistent. Watching him shoot, was like pulling teeth. And when he did shoot and make a 3, you'd realize he had his foot on the line and it'd count as a 2. Drove me nuts. Overall, he has confidence problems. He can play some pretty good defense.


I didnt watch him much last year but I saw him play in Indy a lot and he looked like a good 3 point shooter to me. I think he can be a 40% shooter from 3 which isnt that bad and better then what we have now.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Samuel said:


> So Francis is still around.
> 
> We picked up a trade exception from New York and sent it to the Suns in the Rudy Fernandez trade.
> 
> ...


Is that really how it went down, Sam? If so THANK YOU for spelling it out so clearly for us.

PBF


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*

In a sense you could call this a 3 team trade wher Portland traded Zach, Fred and Dan Dickau for Steve Francis, Channing Frye, James Jones and Rudy Fernandez.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Schilly said:


> In a sense you could call this a 3 team trade wher Portland traded Zach, Fred and Dan Dickau for Steve Francis, Channing Frye, James Jones and Rudy Fernandez.


That sure makes it sound better.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Dissonance19 said:


> Very good? Eh. He's very inconsistent and has confidence problems. Watching him shoot, was like pulling teeth. And when he did shoot and make a 3, you'd realize he had his foot on the line and it'd count as a 2. Drove me nuts. He can play some pretty good defense though.


I understand how observationally a guy can appear a certain way, but the number suggest he shoots well from the perimeter. His last three years, he shot 40%, 39% and 38% from three-point range. That's excellent.

If he also plays good defense, he seems like a useful player.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*

I wonder what this means for bringing Ime or Travis back to PDX.

I mean ... PDX has Jones and Martell, with Ime and Travis as free agents. Then there's Darius.

That's just crazy right there. The only starting SF between those five (at this point) would be Travis, and he's still a little inconsistent. And there's no guarantee he comes back to PDX.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

Or not? 

Please tell me he's not. 

I'd Rather Start Demetris Nichols.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Minstrel said:


> I understand how observationally a guy can appear a certain way, but the number suggest he shoots well from the perimeter. His last three years, he shot 40%, 39% and 38% from three-point range. That's excellent.
> 
> If he also plays good defense, he seems like a useful player.


That's what Im sayin. he isnt a starting caliber SF but we badly need 3 point shooters and this guy does it better then Webster and isnt near the liability on D.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: James Jones is the 5-10 Days SF?*

Sounds like it.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*

Assuming Udoka, Outlaw and McRoberts get signed.

Jack / Francis / Sergio /
Roy / Webster
Outlaw / Udoka
Aldridge / Frye / LaFrentz
Oden / Przybilla

McRoberts
J. Jones
Miles

Rights held: 
Taurean Green
Joe Freeland
Rudy Fernandez
Petteri Koponen


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*

As of right this second, this is what our team looks like:

Jack / Rodriguez / Green / Koponen
Roy / Francis / Webster / Fernandez
Udoka / Outlaw / Jones / Nichols / Miles
Aldridge / Frye / LaFrentz / McRoberts
Oden / Przybilla / Magloire

Obviously several players will have to be let go or will simply not be able to play for us next year (Koponen and Fernandez?)

So, what's next? I pray that there's a second phase to the Francis acquisition... I despise him.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*

sweet we got him too


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: James Jones is the 5-10 Days SF?*

This just gets better and better.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: James Jones is the 5-10 Days SF?*



wastro said:


> Sounds like it.


So we don't know FOR SURE?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



SheedSoNasty said:


> As of right this second, this is what our team looks like:
> 
> Jack / Rodriguez / Green / Koponen
> Roy / Francis / Webster / Fernandez
> ...


KP did not sound excited at all about Francis, but he said he wanted to meet with him and get a feel for him. ESPN.com is already reporting that PDX will buy his contract out.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: James Jones is the 5-10 Days SF?*

Mike Barrett and the crew reported that James Jones is the 5-10 day guy. That is it, thats all we are getting for Zach.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: James Jones is the 5-10 Days SF?*

what a load of crap.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Nichols


Nichols was traded for a future 2nd.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: James Jones is the 5-10 Days SF?*



Oldmangrouch said:


> This just gets better and better.


Did you just say Better and Battier :biggrin:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: James Jones is the 5-10 Days SF?*



PhilK said:


> I'd Rather Start Demetris Nichols.


You can't, he was traded.

barfo


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: James Jones is the 5-10 Days SF?*



barfo said:


> You can't, he was traded.
> 
> barfo


No he wasn't. 

Where to?


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: James Jones is the 5-10 Days SF?*

To NY.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: James Jones is the 5-10 Days SF?*



PhilK said:


> No he wasn't.
> 
> Where to?


New York, for a future 2nd.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: James Jones is the 5-10 Days SF?*

For a future 2nd rounder.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



SheedSoNasty said:


> As of right this second, this is what our team looks like


My take:

Roster
Point Guard: Jarrett Jack / Steve Francis / Sergio Rodriguez
Shooting Guard: Brandon Roy / Taurean Green
Small Forward: Ime Udoka / Travis Outlaw / James Jones
Power Forward: LaMarcus Aldridge / Channing Frye
Center: Greg Oden / Joel Przybilla

Injured Reserve
Raef LaFrentz
Darius Miles
Jamaal Magloire

Development League
Martell Webster
Josh McRoberts

Overseas
Joel Freeland
Rudy Fernandez
Petteri Koponen

If Francis is bought out (ESPN reporting it isn't conclusive to me, IMO it's speculation), then McRoberts would make my expected roster.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I hope MM can confirm that this is NOT the deal he's talking about, please.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Schilly said:


> In a sense you could call this a 3 team trade wher Portland traded Zach, Fred and Dan Dickau for Steve Francis, Channing Frye, James Jones and Rudy Fernandez.



Um yeah and that looks really good to me.

I bet money in 2-4 years, Frye becomes a GREAT Power Forward in the league behind LMA.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Minstrel said:


> My take:
> 
> Roster
> Point Guard: Jarrett Jack / Steve Francis / Sergio Rodriguez
> ...


Im guessing Magloire will sign with someone else.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Minstrel said:


> My take:
> 
> Roster
> Point Guard: Jarrett Jack / Steve Francis / Sergio Rodriguez
> ...


I don't think you can send Martell to the dev. league anymore, he's been in the league too long. And would we really sign Magloire to wear a suit on the bench?

barfo


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> I hope MM can confirm that this is NOT the deal he's talking about, please.


He said in another thread that the deal HE was referring to was still on the table and should still happen.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Yeh, but that was before the James Jones thing was announced, wasn't it?


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Minstrel said:


> My take:
> 
> Roster
> Point Guard: Jarrett Jack / Steve Francis / Sergio Rodriguez
> ...


Wow, you really hate Webster. I don't think he's even eligible for the D-League in his third year, and in any case I'm pretty sure he should rank ahead of Green (who I suspect will be a training camp cut).

I think the guys in the D-League still count against the 15-man roster limit, so we need to cull two guys. One is Magloire, who I'd be shocked to see back. The second is either Green or McRoberts, if we want to axe a rookie, or Miles or Francis, if we want to get rid of a well-paid cancer. Either way, this trade was kaka.

Stepping Razor


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

He's known as a good defender and shooter, though I don't know what's up with his FG% 38% on Steve Nash's team/


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> Yeh, but that was before the James Jones thing was announced, wasn't it?


I think MM knew about the James Jones trade when he said what he said tonight. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Minstrel said:


> My take:
> 
> Roster
> Point Guard: Jarrett Jack / Steve Francis / Sergio Rodriguez
> ...


Heres my take then:

Roster
Point Guard: Jarrett Jack / Sergio Rodriguez
Shooting Guard: Brandon Roy / Martell Webster 
Small Forward: SF X (We are trading for)/ James Jones
Power Forward: LaMarcus Aldridge / Channing Frye / Josh McRoberts
Center: Greg Oden / Joel Przybilla

Injured Reserve
Raef LaFrentz
Darius Miles

Development League
Taurean Green

Overseas
Joel Freeland
Rudy Fernandez
Petteri Koponen

That's more like it. Josh will be with the team, I personally believe he will be a better NBA player than college, and is one of Oden's good friends. Green will probably be sent down to the D-League to play, so he won't sit on the bench. Francis will most likely be bought out or traded, and that could involved Webster and such. Not a bad team at all..


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

I think they should find a way to drag Rudy over.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Stepping Razor said:


> Wow, you really hate Webster.


That's a bit reactionary of you, isn't it? I simply think there are too many players and he, having not yet shown much, is the victim of a roster crunch.

If I thought he wasn't worth keeping at all (let alone "hated him"), I'd suggest just cutting him. I was hoping to keep him around, but didn't think he was good enough to make the roster. I didn't know the rules regarding eligibility for the D-League.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Minstrel said:


> That's a bit reactionary of you, isn't it? I simply think there are too many players and he, having not yet shown much, is the victim of a roster crunch.
> 
> If I thought he wasn't worth keeping at all (let alone "hated him"), I'd suggest just cutting him. I was hoping to keep him around, but didn't think he was good enough to make the roster. I didn't know the rules regarding eligibility for the D-League.


Ah, sorry, wasn't trying to offend. I think that sounded more hostile in print than in my head, where it had a sort of bemused tone. I just thought it was funny you rate him below both Taurean Green and McRoberts...

He definitely didn't make the progress last year I hoped for; maybe I'm a sucker or glutton for punishment but I'm holding out hope he can step it up this year, and beat out our small but growing army of mediocre competitors for that crucial swingman spot. 

Stepping "Down With Reactionaries" Razor


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Stepping Razor said:


> Ah, sorry, wasn't trying to offend. I think that sounded more hostile in print than in my head, where it had a sort of bemused tone. I just thought it was funny you rate him below both Taurean Green and McRoberts...


Well, actually, I think I was mistaken on Green. I thought he was taller and a better defender than he evidently is. Looking over his profile, I'd keep Webster on the roster and send Green to the D-League.

I didn't rate McRoberts over him. I sent McRoberts to the D-League as well. 

If Webster at least played solid defense, I'd see him as more valuable. Being a poor defender and still a guy who can't create his own shot makes him something of a less-automatic Steve Kerr at this point. I do still have hopes that he'll improve.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Blazer Freak said:


> Heres my take then:
> 
> Roster
> Point Guard: Jarrett Jack / Sergio Rodriguez
> ...


KP said he was going to bring Outlaw Back.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



wizmentor said:


> KP said he was going to bring Outlaw Back.


Then just throw him at #2 SF.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: James Jones a Blazer*



Blazer Freak said:


> Then just throw him at #2 SF.


I dont think James Jones is the SF trade that we have in the works according to KP at the press conference. He was visibly holding something back, and i doubt it would be over James Jones. He and Nate seemed to think that something big is yet to go down within the next 10 days.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I think getting that trade exception was a Tom Penn move. They don't call him a cap guru for nothing.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

guys i think we need to keep mcroberts on the squad, so when pryz gets hurt we atleast have something


----------

